# Audio car Vs Profesional Audio



## Tacatomon (Dic 8, 2007)

Que tal hermanos de este foro. Este tema es para reunir ideas de que es mejor: amplificador para Carros o Profesional Audio.
La idea es manejar los amplificadores con determinadas bocinas y/o inventar sus cargas y exponer ideas de como funcionarian o en que es mejor este que aquel.

El versus es este:
MTX TE4001D Max 7500W MonoBlock

http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/amplificadorfiers/TE4001D.cfm 
Vs

Macro-Tech Series
MA-5002VZ Max 5000W
http://www.crownaudio.com/amp_htm/maspec_2.htm 

Solo ruego que las paginas se vean bien.

Pongan sus ideas y formas de probarlos o que quemarias con ellos

Atte: Tacatomon


----------



## Danielv (Dic 9, 2007)

Independientemente de cual sea mejor, pienso que cada uno tiene un uso especifico o mejor dicho, para lugares específicos. Pero si te sirve una opinión de algo me inclino por el macro tech.


Saludos Amigo.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 10, 2007)

no se puede comparar estos equipos porque uno no se puede poner en lugar del otro y viceversa


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 10, 2007)

Esto que planteas es un poco como querer comparar una manzana y un plátano, los dos son frutas, pero cada una sabe diferente.

También debo decir que uno de los locales de ocio en mi ciudad funciona con amplificador de carro, que los instalé en el año 2001, y allí estan dando guerra. Tienen la dificultad de la alimentación, pero con un buen transformador de 1000W 12 V de halógena y un buen puente rectificador con un condensador de un faradio funciona perfectamente. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 10, 2007)

Supongo que el Macro-Tech debe sonar mejor al ser Hi-Fi, normalmente los car-audio no son hi-fi.

PD: tecnicdeso: Estás seguro que de un faradio es el capacitor? Se me hace que es demaciado, uno de esos cargados podría matar a una persona (en sentido figurado )


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2007)

bueno, vas. el chiste era echar a volar un poco la imaginacion, pero da igual.

respecto a lo de capacitor de 1F si es viable aunque yo tuve un amplificador alpine 2 chanel 400w a 4ohm y lo hacia funcionar con transformador de 12Vac y como 25 amper y con banco de capacitores de 150000uf(sic) y esa bestia daba bien duro jeje pero lo vendi, los capacitores de 1F o mas se usan en el audiocar y no compre uno porque eran caros. pero mis capacitores si filtraban chido

PD: pueden,si quieren, poner mas comparaciones
PD2:yo quemaria con ellos ahhhhh no lo se, un monitor de computadora(sic)


----------



## Danielv (Dic 11, 2007)

Yo vi una vez un capacitor de 1.5 faradios, era del tamaño de un pote de refresco grande... pero es que cada cosa tiene su uso y no veo conveniente usar equipos de autos en otros lugares que no sean autos, al igual que el sonido profesional, hi-fi, hi-end. etc.......


pero una de las cosas que hay que considerar son nuestros presupuestos y las ganas de hacer algo y hay que entender un poco a quienes hagan cosas asi...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 30, 2007)

mmm la curva de repuesta de un capacitor de 1f, no es la misma que capacitores mas chicos en paralelo habria que analizar bien ese tema. pero me imagino cargandoce un condensador de esos buenas termicas habras tenido o no lo apagaban nunca. jua


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 17, 2008)

por lo que he visto, los grandes amplificador para uso profesional tienen una robustes que no vi en ningun amplificador de auto, por ejemplo, 
la etapa de potencia Crest CA2, es de 150W por canal en 8ohm, y en puente  puede trabajar en 4 ohm y entrega 500W
Pero es muy difícil de comparar porque cada equipo tiene un uso diferente, uno es para uso profesional, un uso muy exigente, tiene que ser de una robustes suficiente para  que aguante golpes, mal tratos, el transporte, conectores de muy buena calidad, etc . . .
en cambio una amplificador de auto es un equipo que se instala y queda ahi,

La otra diferencia que veo es que los amplificador de auto generalmente están preparados para trabajar con impedancias bajisimas, prácticamente un cortocircuito, cosa que no vi en amplificador profesionales, y creo que el motivo seria que se necesitarían cables para parlantes muy gruesos para soportar la corriente y no haya caida de tensión, por eso es raro ver parlantes del tipo profesional de menos de 8 ohm.

Creo que es incorrecto decir que no se puede poner uno en lugar del otro, porque no dejan de ser amplificador, y van a cumplir su función estén donde estén.

He visto camionetas haciendo publicidad en la calle con grupos electrogenos y amplificador yamaha . . . y tambien he visto sonorizaciones chicas, algunos cumpleaños y casamientos que fui, con amplificador y parlantes MTX o JL.


----------



## maxep (Ene 23, 2008)

mmm yo me quedo con el audiocar.. veo q esta mas desarrolado(a mi gusto)... las potencias q se logran son muy buenas. y la calidad es muy buena.. en un buen sistema bien armado.. parece que tubieras la banda tocando al lado tuyo..

por otro lado..conozco capacitores de hasta 25faradios.. mide 15cm. y 25cm..


----------



## ravijorge (Feb 19, 2015)

Serían tan amables de asesorarme respecto a la construcción de HI-FI con bocinas de 4 ohms para realizar un bafle.

Mis preguntas:

Es recomendable usar bocinas de CAR AUDIO para construir bafles con finalidad de HI FI ? 

Las bocinas de CAR AUDIO tienen la misma respuesta en frecuencia que las de HI FI ? 

Hago esta pregunta por que mi hermano vende bocinas para CAR AUDIO y algunas y de muy buenas marcas como HERTz (made in italy) tienen muy buena reputación y son más baratas que las de HI FI. 

Alguien me puede ayudar con su experiencia o comentario. Gracias.

Recordar que no quiero entrar en discusiones en cuanto al ohmeaje. 4ohms u 8 ohms, en lo personal no me interesa ese tema ya que hay métodos para conectar.

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2015)

ravijorge dijo:


> Es recomendable usar bocinas de CAR AUDIO para construir bafles con finalidad de HI FI ?


 
No 



> Las bocinas de CAR AUDIO tienen la misma respuesta en frecuencia que las de HI FI ?


 
No 

Las condiciones son absolutamente distintas , deberías leer :

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alta_fidelidad

Como poder , se puede , pero perderías la condición de Hi Fi para tener calidad Audio Car (inferior) en tu hogar

Saludos !


----------

